# Halloween's coming!



## Dawgluver (Oct 24, 2015)

My grampa used to fill beautifully decorated little bags with baby onions, garlic, and chunks of Limburger cheese, then staple them and hand them out to trick or treaters.  Gramma was always appalled, she had candy to give out.  Grampa really got a kick out of it, he would love this idea.


----------



## Cheryl J (Oct 24, 2015)

That sounds like something my dad would have done back in the day.  
I enjoy the little ghosts and goblins, even the bigger ones as long as they're polite.  But after a couple of hours at the most, the lights go out and I'm done answering the door.


----------



## Dawgluver (Oct 24, 2015)

For years, our little neighborhood didn't have any kids.  Now we have a lot.

My grampa had a really nasty sense of humor, but it cracks me up now.  He's long gone.

I usually get too much candy, then need to dispose of it myself.


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 24, 2015)

The candied onions are a funny idea but parents don't usually accept handmade treats anymore for fear of tampering from psychos.


----------



## Dawgluver (Oct 24, 2015)

Our neighborhood would be fine, everyone knows each other, but I think it would be a dirty trick.  In town, maybe not so much.


----------



## Cheryl J (Oct 24, 2015)

I just buy the little bags of pre-wrapped candies, fortunately I'm not a fan of most of them.  I won't buy Reese's peanut butter cups though, I can't stay away from those.


----------



## Dawgluver (Oct 24, 2015)

I try to buy candy I don't like, but somehow Snickers and Reeses PB cups make it into my cart.


----------



## Kayelle (Oct 25, 2015)

I wish I still lived where kids would come in my other life. I would dress up my darling little Maltese dog in her pink ballerina outfit with pink ribbons on her ankles and she'd dance on her back legs for the kids when they came to the door. What a girl she was!!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Oct 25, 2015)

I miss Halloween back in my little home town of Kaneohe.
It was a neighborhood consisting of three generations and we all knew one another.  Each home had grandparents, parents and kids.
As a grown up, I would make a costume each year and our GSD, Vito and I would sit out in the front yard and wait for the kids.  My husband almost always had night shift and could come out and play with us.  Vito loved all the kids, he thought they were all 'his kids' and was very protective of them and they all loved him right back.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 25, 2015)

Shrek will be answering the door and handing out the candy, I'll be at work in my Minion Costume, passing out pills.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Oct 27, 2015)

We live on a street with 29 houses. In the 15 years we've lived here, the costume-count has gone from under 50 to (last year's count) nearly 400. You read that right, 400. The neighbor up the street counts every year, then posts the total on Facebook.  I used to recognize practically every kid who came to the door; now, not so much. Over the years the people in the rural area of CT have found out that they can get away with parking at the shopping area a little over half a mile from our house, then troll the entire neighborhood of houses that are 60 (old section) to 100 feet apart. Sidewalks, too. So much safer than walking the state route in front of their houses with no sidewalks and houses 200 or further apart.

When Himself bought candy last year he didn't want to run out. Ended up spending $60. We had less than 10 pieces left over. I decided I had enough. I told him last year that we were turning off the lights and using that money for dinner on ourselves this year. Well...Himself is doing his astronomy thing this year during trick-or-treat. I'm turning the outside lights off, going to the master bedroom in the back of the house, and reading until it's all over!


----------



## CharlieD (Oct 27, 2015)

We have a lot of kids in the neighborhood. But lately the kids from outside been driven here. That bothers me. Couple of years ago we were busy, so we put a huge bowl with candies out, hoping that kid will just take some. It was gone in 10 minutes. Well, we don't do that anymore.


Sent from my iPad using Discuss Cooking


----------



## Dawgluver (Oct 27, 2015)

Sadly, it's been raining today and apparently intends to continue for a few more days, so I can't put out my severed heads yet.


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 27, 2015)

Living in a condo complex we have a lot of homes in a small area.  Combine that with no traffic and you get a lot of kids. Every year we get kids who are shuttled in from other neighborhoods. We buy a set amount of candy and turn off the lights when it's all gone. Local kids come early. Older kids and those from outside come later.


----------



## roadfix (Oct 29, 2015)

We have lots of kids in our neighborhood.  But since we live on a somewhat secluded street with a bunch of homes on top of a rather steep hill, and no street lights,  nobody wants to make the short trek up the hill.    Bunch of lazy bums.....   In the 25 or so years we've lived in this house we had maybe 2 trick or treaters visit us.    We're fine with that.


----------



## Dawgluver (Oct 30, 2015)

I'm excited to see what the Today Show crew will be wearing tomorrow, along with Rachel Ray and Ellen DeGeneres.

So far our extra large candy collection has made it through various scientific quality control freshness tests.  Hopefully the wind and rain will die down enough so I can decorate.


----------



## GotGarlic (Oct 30, 2015)

Future Crazy Cat Lady


----------



## Cheryl J (Oct 30, 2015)

Cute one, GG! 

Last year a family of 5 came to my door dressed as the Duggars. Long denim skirts and bad 80's hair for the girls, the boys in plaid flannel shirts and matching khakis.  They pushed strollers stuffed with different sized baby dolls. 


(This was before all the scandals came to light...)


----------



## Dawgluver (Oct 31, 2015)

Cheryl!

Apparently a lot of the kids in our neighborhood have aged out.  A friend dressed as Princess Leia brought a bunch consisting of her sons and nephews, with the older boys not in costume.  They were delighted when I offered them candy too.  We had an initial rush, mostly townies, then nothing.  Got rid of 2/3 of the candy.  DH is mining the bag for Snickers.


----------



## Souschef (Oct 31, 2015)

I worked on the Fillmore and Western tourist train called the Pumpkinliner. We picked up the people and took them to a pumpkin patch that had pumpkins (of course), jumping room, face painting, etc. A good time was had by all.


----------



## Cheryl J (Oct 31, 2015)

Souschef said:


> I worked on the Fillmore and Western tourist train called the Pumpkinliner. We picked up the people and took them to a pumpkin patch that had pumpkins (of course), jumping room, face painting, etc. A good time was had by all.


 
Hi, Souschef. My daughter, SIL, and three grandsons went on the Fillmore train to the pumpkin patch and corn maze a couple of weekends ago.  They had a great time! I was wondering if the gentleman conductor may have been you?  It was train #100 and the weekend of Oct. 17.  They loved it!


----------



## Cheryl J (Oct 31, 2015)

Dawgluver said:


> Cheryl!
> 
> Apparently a lot of the kids in our neighborhood have aged out. A friend dressed as Princess Leia brought a bunch consisting of her sons and nephews, with the older boys not in costume. They were delighted when I offered them candy too. We had an initial rush, mostly townies, then nothing. Got rid of 2/3 of the candy. DH is mining the bag for Snickers.


 
It's been dwindling down here over the years, too.  We used to get around 80 or so here on my street, but not any more. The past few years it's evolved from trick or treat to 'trunk or treat'. People get together at parks or church parking lots and open up their car trunks and give away little candies or tiny toys to the trick or treaters. Sometimes there are bouncy houses, or little parades so they can show off their costumes in a safe environment.  I like that idea.


----------



## Dawgluver (Nov 1, 2015)

Cheryl J said:


> It's been dwindling down here over the years, too.  We used to get around 80 or so here on my street, but not any more. The past few years it's evolved from trick or treat to 'trunk or treat'. People get together at parks or church parking lots and open up their car trunks and give away little candies or tiny toys to the trick or treaters. Sometimes there are bouncy houses, or little parades so they can show off their costumes in a safe environment.  I like that idea.




A few churches, the Y, and other places around here also have parties, or trunk or treat.  I figured out that many of the kids in our hood are now 12 or older, so they no longer dress up or go out.


----------

